# Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500X + ICD-500X combo



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500x + ICD-500X combo super rare unit! | eBay


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

FM Radio is of japan
unit is rare
for those who like ti buy not via ebay I can make discount.
you can contact me for further questions


----------



## leonm12 (Feb 1, 2009)

price drop!!

I can give more discount for those who like to buy via paypal

for info please contact me


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

wow what a nice HU...


----------

